# VBA handle für Fenster



## ChriMo (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo

Um google maps zu automatisieren, hab ich folgenden funktionierenden Code:

Set goomaps = CreateObject("InternetExplorer.Application")
goomaps.Visible = True
wohin = "http://maps.google.de/maps?q= straße nr, PLZ Ort"
goomaps.navigate2 wohin 

Nachteil: öffnet jedesmal ein neues Fenster

Habs schon geschafft, abzufragen, ob es bereits ein google-maps-fenster gibt, und hab auch den handle davon mit:
goohandle = FindWindow("IEFrame", "Google Maps - Microsoft Internet Explorer"

Wie bekomme ich mit handle das Fensterobjekt, also irgendwas wie 
goomaps = weisnichtwas(goohandle)
goomaps.navigate2 wohin 

Grüße
Chrimo


----------



## ChriMo (5. September 2007)

Kann mir wirklich niemand sagen, wie ich aus dem Handle oder Fensternamen ein Objekt machen kann, um navigate2 anwenden zu können?


----------

